# Will She Be Bully Enough?



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I am really wanting to get Lyza into the ABKC show circut, but she's so lean! When looking at the ABKC shows on youtube, it seems most of the dogs are overweight, or really thick.

Lyza is currently 14 weeks and weighs 12 pounds. She's short, maybe 5-6 inches in the withers. If she stays lean, do y'all think she'll have a shot in the ABKC show ring???

Here's some really bad stack pics, this was our first attempt, and I know she's facing the wrong way...lol (they are a few weeks old)





And I took this one the other day...you can see how lean she is, and her legs have decided to grow so she's even leaner looking! lol



I know she seems to be roachy, but she doesn't always look that way, and her elbows are turned out slightly.

Thanks!

And here's a poor pic of her sire, don't have one of her dam....


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely, you obviously don't want an overweight dog in the ring nor do you want a dog that is underweight. Start conditioning her at a proper age.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Definitely, you obviously don't want an overweight dog in the ring nor do you want a dog that is underweight. Start conditioning her at a proper age.


Thanks!

What do you recommend for the proper age to start conditioning? I've heard it's 18 months? Is that right?


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> I am really wanting to get Lyza into the ABKC show circut, but she's so lean! When looking at the ABKC shows on youtube, it seems most of the dogs are overweight, or really thick.
> 
> Lyza is currently 14 weeks and weighs 12 pounds. She's short, maybe 5-6 inches in the withers. If she stays lean, do y'all think she'll have a shot in the ABKC show ring???
> 
> ...


Imma be honest with them the bully world you honest have no clue.Its like you don't know what they are judging off of, seriously its like they say one thing but pick another.I've been to 3 shows and seen some good stacked formed dogs that lose and some deformed bowlegged dogs that win.Hell I got a friend that was told by a judge his dog was too correct like really what's too correct. Good luck to you wish you all the best of luck and she is a good looking pup.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

doughboi said:


> Imma be honest with them the bully world you honest have no clue.Its like you don't know what they are judging off of, seriously its like they say one thing but pick another.I've been to 3 shows and seen some good stacked formed dogs that lose and some deformed bowlegged dogs that win.Hell I got a friend that was told by a judge his dog was too correct like really what's too correct. Good luck to you wish you all the best of luck and she is a good looking pup.


Thank you! I've heard mixed reviews, as well. I've heard it's all about proportion, so as long as a dog is proportionally overweight he'll win? lol

It should be about how HEALTHY the dog is, as well as how correct his/her conformation is.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am not a bully person but I think she does lack breed type. She does not look bully. Nice American bullies are not fat  I am hoping angelbaby or Lauren (owner of Shox) gets on and sees your thread so they can better help you out with what they think. Does she have UKC papers? I actually think she would have a better shot in the UKC ring. Of course I could be COMPLETELY wrong on all of this as I am an ADBA person but there is my .02 cents  I still think she is adorable. She almost looks StaffyBull to me ....Did her parents compete in shows?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I am not a bully person but I think she does lack breed type. She does look bully. Nice American bullies are not fat  I am hoping angelbaby or Lauren (owner of Shox) gets on and sees your thread so they can better help you out with what they think. Does she have UKC papers? I actually think she would have a better shot in the UKC ring. Of course I could be COMPLETELY wrong on all of this as I am an ADBA person but there is my .02 cents  I still think she is adorable. She almost looks StaffyBull to me ....Did her parents compete in shows?


She's only ABKC. She does have some UKC blood in her, but she's not registered with UKC.

No, she was a freebie from a BYB. Dam was killing off her litter one by one and the BYB didn't want to deal with it, so I offered to take her off their hands.

I know nice American Bullys aren't fat....just saying a lot of the ones in the shows I was watching on Youtube looked overweight.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol oh I hear ya about the fatties out there  people go to the extreme and think fat equals muscle. Actually today we had some friends over and my dog was loving on them and giving kisses, etc and the older man tells me I need to feed her, that he can see her *gasp* ribs! I tried to explain some...but didn't feel like getting not it all once his wife asked if she has locking jaws...*face palm*


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol oh I hear ya about the fatties out there  people go to the extreme and think fat equals muscle. Actually today we had some friends over and my dog was loving on them and giving kisses, etc and the older man tells me I need to feed her, that he can see her *gasp* ribs! I tried to explain some...but didn't feel like getting not it all once his wife asked if she has locking jaws...*face palm*


lmao....I don't think those stupid lock jaw myths will ever die. Someone told me Lyza would be meaner than my male because female's brains are larger and end up pressing against their scalp. bahahahaha...

But yea, I prefer my dogs lean. I haven't had anyone tell me my dogs are too skinny, yet. I'm sure its coming though. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm hoping some of Lyza's sire will show up in her in the next few months. Yea, he's overweight, but he's pretty thick anyways.

She does have his head.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She even has the white strip like him and LOL at the female and their big aggressive brains! Haha!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> She even has the white strip like him and LOL at the female and their big aggressive brains! Haha!


I know! I just smiled and nodded my head. lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

She is tiny... but its hard to tell this young. But give her some time and enjoy your puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> She is tiny... but its hard to tell this young. But give her some time and enjoy your puppy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I do enjoy her! She's so smart...learns a new trick every day! lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What do you recommend for the proper age to start conditioning? I've heard it's 18 months? Is that right?


I'd wait until she's at least a 14 months old.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's Lyza's peds....

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Recent stacking pic...she's slightly twisted cuz she moved right when the pic was snapped! And I couldn't get her to stand still again! LOL


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

19 weeks!







Still looking for honest opinions on how she may fair in the ABKC show ring....


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I think her tail set is a tad high. That's one of those things I'm working on identifying. I think its totally reasonable to add some nice muscle mass to her when she gets older and show her in Classic. You never know, she may pop later in life.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I think her tail set is a tad high. That's one of those things I'm working on identifying. I think its totally reasonable to add some nice muscle mass to her when she gets older and show her in Classic. You never know, she may pop later in life.


Thank you!

Yea, her tail is usually up! I think that's her worst fault. Keeping my fingers crosses that she fills out more and grows back into her legs. lol


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

She will! I was doing the same thing through Champ's leggy stage lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I dunno the bulky standards that well, so I can't comment, but I love her feet. They're perfect.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> I dunno the bulky standards that well, so I can't comment, but I love her feet. They're perfect.


Thank you! I've had several comments on her feet. 

Most of the dogs in the ABKC shows that I have seen are a lot bulkier than Lyza. I wish she was UKC, because I feel she would do better in that registry.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I dunno the bulky standards that well, so I can't comment, but I love her feet. They're perfect.


LOL @ "bulky" standards. Freudian slip perhaps?

And I agree, lovely feet


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> 19 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's awesome Missy.. beautiful coat,face,stance, etc. What is she weighing now?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Carriana said:


> LOL @ "bulky" standards. Freudian slip perhaps?
> 
> And I agree, lovely feet


Thank you 



BATISTA said:


> I think she's awesome Missy.. beautiful coat,face,stance, etc. What is she weighing now?


Thank you, and I'm not sure, honestly. My guess would be around 20 lbs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Carriana said:


> LOL @ "bulky" standards. Freudian slip perhaps?


No, more like auto-correct ownage. That's one of the words it has trouble with, and I must not have noticed this time. :stick:


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Good to see you over here, Missy. She's too cute.



~Missy~ said:


> My guess would be around 20 lbs.


Man, she's a petite lil' thing!


----------



## KINGMAJOR (Jun 9, 2013)

nice!! puppy but I don't think she will be bully she don't have the body or the head


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Pink said:


> Good to see you over here, Missy. She's too cute.
> 
> Man, she's a petite lil' thing!


Thank ya, ma'am! And yes she sure is!



KINGMAJOR said:


> nice!! puppy but I don't think she will be bully she don't have the body or the head


Really? She's only 18 1/2 weeks old....


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

She is small. Here was Diamond at 5 months....


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> She is small. Here was Diamond at 5 months....


Yea, she is very small. lol


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

~Missy~ said:


> Really? She's only 18 1/2 weeks old....


She is quite fine-boned and petite looking, as of now. Her overall body and head shape does look more so "terrier", rather than "bully".. Although she's only a young pup, and looks to be in that lanky, all legs stage, so she could definitely be getting ready to do some filling out here soon.

Will be interesting watching her continue to grow!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, Pink!!

I found a couple of pics of her parents!

Dam


Sire


----------

